
Ask HN: Where do just-graduated Computer Science Peeps hang out Online? - justboxing
Growing up in India, I used to hang out on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slashdot.org&#x2F; and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kuro5hin.org&#x2F; all the time. Helped me a lot with my career path, finding work etc.<p>I recently shipped an MVP for (Work) Visa Sponsored Jobs that I hope will help just-graduated peeps at various Universities find a Job that will sponsor their Visa in various countries around the World.<p>I would like to &quot;meet&quot; them where they hang out, and try and get feedback on the site and what I can do to improve it for them. At the same time, I don&#x27;t want to come off as spammy &#x2F; aggressive as that&#x27;s not my intention.<p>( Wasn&#x27;t raised in the United States, so I have no idea where such peeps hang out. )
======
yohtha
I would check out [https://dev.to](https://dev.to), it definitely seems like
there's a large just/almost-graduated population there. Hope that helps.

------
chatmasta
Check the FB group "hackathon hackers"

------
2_listerine_pls
Here

